# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  Best place to visit in India?

## daimmalik

Give me reviews

----------


## Pickyourtrail

You can visit south india if you are a nature lover( Kerala, Karnataka, Tamil Nadu). If you are an architecture lover and looking for happening places then you can go for Goa, Mumbai, Pune & North East(Assam, Meghalaya)

----------


## blaka

You can visit south india if you are a nature lover

----------


## penny19983

The idea of visiting south india is also something I've been pondering for a long time.

----------


## peppor17443

The South India offers one of the best places in the world to hangout and unwind. From exquisitely carved temples to colonial charm to breathtaking hill stations, stunning backwaters and beautiful beaches, South India offers it all.

----------


## aurelia.ansley

Also interesting. I haven't been to that country yet. But I really want to go there.

----------


## nelesbe

If you like being outside, you should go to the southern part of India. 
color by number

----------

